# Hot Wings



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I grilled some wings and tossed them in some Frank's and butter. Good eat'n.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks yummy as usually. Have you ever tired the budweiser hot wing sauce? We like the mild when we can find it. We can't seem to find anywhere local.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

sleepyhead said:


> Looks yummy as usually. Have you ever tired the budweiser hot wing sauce? We like the mild when we can find it. We can't seem to find anywhere local.


I have seen it but have not tried it. I have seen it in our local Food Depot store.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Food lion, lowes foods, walmart use to carry it here at home. But they have stopped carrying it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice............


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks awesome ,do you offer shipping. lol


----------

